# Survival Seed bank



## karo1039 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello all, I just found this forum when googling different survival forums. I've been prepping for about a year and a half now so I'm still learning a lot of things but I may also be able to inform a little as well.

I've recently become an affiliate for a site that sells survival food bank heirloom seeds, and I think it is a great option for providing another food source in bad times. If you wanna look at the site, great, if not, no problems either. If you have any questions feel free to ask because I'm not an automated ad poster, just a guy trying to help others and supplement my seed bank.

http://www.survivalseedbank.com/


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Seems like a good program.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Can you tell me the difference between this product and what Costco offers for 1/3 the price?
Costco - Food For Health Emergency Garden Seeds


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You also have to be careful and choose seed that is Open pollinated or better yet heirloom OP once you plant it and grow it out, you can save seed and be pretty much assured that that is what you will get when plant that seed the next year. A few steps do have to be watched and used to keep it really pure, but if you plant seed from a F1 or F2 hybrid plant you can never really know what might come up the next year. They (hybrids) tend to revert back to one or the other of their parents, sometimes that is ok, but sometimes it is not- and in a SHTF world you would really want to depend on your seeds to produce food that is 1. edible. 2. replant-able. 3. tasty!
I've been growing heirlooms for quite a few years now and even do trades with others-(not this year, boychild graduated and all the free cash is going right out the window) but if you grow, say, one type of pole bean and save seed, and one good tomato, corn, etc. You can start trading for seed grown by others and soon have more variety than ever before, and many seeds (if stored correctly) can last many years. In fact with care and heirlooms or OP seed once you buy one and grow it, learn to save it, then you have seed FOREVER!
Just don't do what I did when I first started gardening--- lol I grew things that I knew that myself and family really didn't care for thinking that fresh would be better-(But who knows what you will eat when hungry enuf)- big mistake- took up room for stuff that we really loved instead... No matter how big and beautiful your (for example) Swiss chard was that year, if your family isn't a fan, then grow more tomatoes, corn, lettuce etc...

Also if things get really severe then I will not be keeping all my seeds in one stash, I will probably split it up into a couple if not more due to the fact that, if someone finds one stash and steals it I will have backup.

I would also be a bit suspect on those survival seeds, you never know what is in them- there are a lot of jerky folks out there just looking to make a quick buck and could fill them with unsuitable seed for your area. Many of the good heirloom/rare seed places will have homestead packages that are large medium or small and are usually handpicked for your areas of the country so that what is sent to you will survive in your area.
Well this poor post is really running long, as I tend to be long winded(even on line lol) and since it is a topic near and dear to me I do get carried away!:flower:


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

*seed saving*

Just remember to do your research on what crosses with what before you plant.

Squash(summer and winter), melons( honeydew, cantalope), watermelons, cucumbers, and gourds ALL cross making seeds unusable if planted where insects and wind can take the pollen one to the other. Separate by either time or distance. The more damp or humid it is, the longer pollen can be viable for cross-pollination.

Since I don't have a quarter of a mile to split them, I use time. All the short seasons go in first, then the non-crossers, then my long seasons. The shorts will pollen way earlier leaving my long seasons with viable, pure seed.


----------



## jmhj64 (Sep 1, 2011)

Howdy. I am new to this and was just wondering. Has anyone grown any of the seeds from Survival Seed Bank to know if they are as advertised? Where would you go to buy good heirloom seed. I have seen in several posts that I should research but never any real statement saying one place is better, worse or can be trusted. Can someone point me to a trusted site. Thanks much.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

jmhj64 said:


> Howdy. I am new to this and was just wondering. Has anyone grown any of the seeds from Survival Seed Bank to know if they are as advertised? Where would you go to buy good heirloom seed. I have seen in several posts that I should research but never any real statement saying one place is better, worse or can be trusted. Can someone point me to a trusted site. Thanks much.


Hi there
I used mostly seeds from the Survival Seed Bank this year that I bought last year. 
excellent yields! I swear my plants are larger than any other time I have gardened! lol
I am not certain if it was the seeds or my compost or just a good amount of both. lol
For example. I only planted three hills of regular cukes and three hills of lemon cukes and have them coming out my ears! I have already put up over 24 quarts of various pickles with them and today still picked three ice cream buckets full. still have more coming. 
planted one row of green beans and half a row of these purple beans (can't remember the name) and have so much I froze 10 quarts already and the last couple days dehydrated 10 lbs! lol 
I have tomatoes up the wazoo too. from brandywine to cherry tomatoes.
the cherry toms are so big they look like they should be named baby beef eaters and they are meaty.
so I canned 12 quarts of matoes and today was dehydrating day so I dehydrated two ice cream buckets full of cherry matoes like sun dried.
The egg plants i only planted four plants (started just about everything indoors then transplanted) and have continous egg plants! huge! 
so again I eat fresh grilled but have so many coming I also dehydrate them and use in my veggie fruit powder drink I make.
Same goes for my chili peppers, green peppers and red peppers.
My corn didn't do so well this year for some reason. I only got about a dozen cobs when I should have had three times that much.
I could only do a moderate yard garden this year. but holy cow! Did these seeds produce.
Oh and I have also growing about 4 dozen melons.
I also planted amaranth that is huge! I think I will get lots of seeds for grinding flour with.
And this doesn't include my herbs like kitchen herbs and lemon balm, mints etc.
Oh and summer squash again up the wazoo.
the snow peas were awesome!
i could go on but yes! the seed bank is worth every dime!
:2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

jmhj64 said:


> Howdy. I am new to this and was just wondering. Has anyone grown any of the seeds from Survival Seed Bank to know if they are as advertised? Where would you go to buy good heirloom seed. I have seen in several posts that I should research but never any real statement saying one place is better, worse or can be trusted. Can someone point me to a trusted site. Thanks much.


Well I buy mainly from Baker Creek heirlooms-that is the place I got started on.. Even if I did have problems with any seeds from them they replaced them or sent me cash refunds. Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds - 1400 heirloom garden seeds! 
I have also bought from Seed Savers Exchange.

But mainly I traded with other members at another forum and with my 6 heirloom seeds(I mean 6 different types) and less than $30 worth of postage I ended up with over 60 different variety of heirloom veggies. I grow them out periodically to keep my seed fresh. I still do a few trades here and there cuz there is always something else that sounds really good and I just have to try it.


----------



## jmhj64 (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you all. I appreciate you all being here.


----------

